# new crayfish lure



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

a few people had suggested i try to make a crayfish after i posted the lobster lure pics.
i finished this yesterday. it's 5 1/2" long has a fully segmented tail and the front arms are adjustable to different positions just like the lobster. the hooks are held in postion with embedded magnets and anchored to the body with the wire leader. i'll try to make a short video of it in action and post it if i can figure out how to operate the lure and the camera at the same time.


----------



## ThreeRiversEsox (Mar 27, 2008)

Starting off the year right!!! Amazing baits as always Mr. Hopkins!!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

John , that is just fantastic! I admire your attention to detail in all your swimbaits , but this one is nice! What type of action did you give it? Is it more of a jig, jerk, or sinking swimmer? Very nice work, I like the use of the magnets.

Douglas


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Simply Amazing!


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

Rowhunter said:


> John , that is just fantastic! I admire your attention to detail in all your swimbaits , but this one is nice! What type of action did you give it? Is it more of a jig, jerk, or sinking swimmer? Very nice work, I like the use of the magnets.
> 
> Douglas


probably best as a jig/jerk retrieve if that makes any sense. cast it out and let it sink on a taunt line. then just short jerks with the rod tip. it will swim backwards with the tail flipped under and then settle again.
just something to pass the time waiting for all the snow to melt .


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

John that thing looks great. I can see that thing snapping like a real crawfish swimming around. You would have to beat the smallmouths off with a stick if that was thrown in Lake Erie! Lake Milton also!

John


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Very nice bait John...looks amazingly real....

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Aside from you talent at swimbaits and new prototypes, your painting is excellent. Nice work, John.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

AWESOME!!! I would watch that bottom treble though I could see that catching into something quite easily.


----------



## jrhopkins (Jan 17, 2008)

i have since removed the bottom point like i did with the lobster. i was in a hurry to get some pics while i still had some decent light.


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

That looks awesome!


----------

